# Delonte West is going to surprise you...



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I wouldnt bet against Delonte West, having coached him, I can say that the kid has the best work ethic I have ever seen in the 15 years I've coached high school ball. He continued that work ethic at St. Joes and he will do so in the NBA. I talked to him the night before the draft and he understands no thing is given in the NBA you have to go out and take it. He was talkign to players on his old high school team and encouraging them after a tough loss in a summer league game and the way he broke down their mistakes made me insecure in my job. The kid knows the game and if nothing else he will work hard he is done it at every level he has been at.




He was never considered good enough, hell he was considered the third best player on his high school team, he wasnt expected to star at St. Joes and he did. I love how people doubt his pg skills, because thats w hat he played in high school, and was the Washington Post All-Met Player of the year, which included some very solid bball players that year including Billy Edelin, Jonathan Hargrett and a few solid high school players.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Good post, although his game reminds me of joe forte which scares the hell out of me. If what your saying is true at least theres hope.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

great post, thanks for the inside info!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I coached Delonte's AAU team but i was talking to his high school team coach and he was telling me a story about how he told Delonte during his junior year that he needed to work on his midrange game, after a summer league game, Like a week later Delonte scores 24 points 20 on midrange jumpoints. So his coach tells him thats what Im talking about after the game. Only to have Delonte tell him Ive been working on that everyday since you told me.


He isnt afraid to take criticism and he will work to improve himself constantly. The only similarity that Joe and Delonte have is theyre both from two of the better hs programs in Maryland. Other than that the two are totally different. Joe has always been a problem child. Even at Dematha he wasnt much liked and a lot of people where happy when keith Bogans knocked him out in the lockerroom. His life has taken a downward spiral and there are a lot of people who will tell you theyre not surprised. Joe needs help only person who can help him is himself.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

West has more point guard skills (passing, vision, instincts) than Forte but IMO Forte is a purer scorer. I really hope West does surprise us...well, if he gets any play time at all.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

btw, where is Joe Forte these days?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Joe is running the streets of Maryland and D.C. im not exactly sure but people say he is running with the wrong crowd. Its a shame because his mom is a sweetheart and his bro is a great kid.



D. West's high school coach talked to Ainge and Ainge said the thing that he loved about West was his intensity and hard work. Im sure he will see playing time, hes not going to sit on an NBA bench he came to play. Most of you guys dont need this but West had the second best three-minute drill ever for Boston and that was with a bad back. He then went on to throw up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> btw, where is Joe Forte these days?


I think he washed my car last week...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

To be entirely honest, I don't think there's much West can do that would suprise me other than becoming an all-star or better. The skills are there for him to be a solid player in the league. Of course, he is going from SG to PG and while he was damn good at it in high school, he was still in high school. Going from college PG to pro PG isn't very easy, so I would assume that going from college SG to pro PG is very difficult.

I also don't see the Joe Forte comparison. Perhaps with the skill set, but let us not forget that Forte is a grade-A moron.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he washed my car last week...


bwahahahahahahahhaah!

classic!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> To be entirely honest, I don't think there's much West can do that would suprise me other than becoming an all-star or better. The skills are there for him to be a solid player in the league. Of course, he is going from SG to PG and while he was damn good at it in high school, he was still in high school. Going from college PG to pro PG isn't very easy, so I would assume that going from college SG to pro PG is very difficult.
> 
> I also don't see the Joe Forte comparison. Perhaps with the skill set, but let us not forget that Forte is a grade-A moron.








I agree Agoo. I liek this guy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

No one is arguing that either West or Allen suck, everyone is arguing that we are set at that position. How do you expect to keep Jiri, Pierce and Davis happy at SF/SG? How do you expect to keep Atkins and Banks happy at the point? 

1) Everyone loved what Atkins brought to the Celtics last year.
2) Everyone complained that Banks didn't get enough time.

The thing is you can't have both and bring in another rookie PG (IMO SG) to go along with those two.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> No one is arguing that either West or Allen suck, everyone is arguing that we are set at that position. How do you expect to keep Jiri, Pierce and Davis happy at SF/SG? How do you expect to keep Atkins and Banks happy at the point?
> 
> 1) Everyone loved what Atkins brought to the Celtics last year.
> ...








Thatz why some oF these guys will be traded for guys of different positions I;m assuming.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd trade Paul or Davis so Allen/West get to play? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> No one is arguing that either West or Allen suck, everyone is arguing that we are set at that position. How do you expect to keep Jiri, Pierce and Davis happy at SF/SG? How do you expect to keep Atkins and Banks happy at the point?
> 
> 1) Everyone loved what Atkins brought to the Celtics last year.
> ...


The thing about it is this is going to be a whole lot different than last year where the players seemed to be running things here, I like it you bring in two rookies in West and Allen that are hungry to prove they belong into camp and it isn't about keeping players happy it is about players who are going to work hard and be ready to play around here no matter who it is and probably by the end of camp one or two of these players aren't going to be here whether it is Atkins still sulking about being left on the unprotected list, or Davis needs to get his head together, or even Pierce or Welsch players are either going to come in here and work hard and get ready for the season and be on the active roster or some players are going to be traded or on the inactive list but I am tired or hearing about players being happy or not they have to prove it on the court, it is not going to be the same as last year with Blount thinking he ran the team or Davis doing whatever the hell he wants or people complaining about the direction of the team, you have the rookies fight it out in the summer leagues, the veterans fight it out and camp, and you go with your best 12 players, with 3 on the inactive list which means there are going to be players that are going to be traded or waived.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd trade Paul or Davis so Allen/West get to play? I know I wouldn't.








Where did I sey that? If he traded Paul I would be almost as pissed as when he traded Antoine. If he traded Ricky or Jiri I wouldn't be too upset if it brought us another big man to fit the mold, but i am certainly not advocating it either. I actually want Ricky to show us what he can do consistently and just put up the #'s we know he can if he keeps his head on straigh, and I love how Jiri fits the role of well a role player so well. Nowhere did I sey we need to trade our main guys, I just believe we need to get rid of the trash: Walter, Jumaine, Yogi, and if we can make a trade involving Mihm go ahead and trade him unless he's decided to stop fouling 6 tymes in his 12 minutes of play. 

I guess Chucky has become expendable now also since West is supposed to play PG as well. Hell, if we can put a nice little package together we may be able to get a decent guy to play down low. Obviously some of those guys are just garbage, cept Yogi w./ the expiring contract, and we may need 2 include picks, $, etc. but hopefully we do something...Having Pierce , Ricky, Jiri, Allen all playing / backing up at the 2 and 3 provides some depth, which is what we need. Then there's banks and west and if chucky is still here even though he seyz he wants out @ the PG, thatz 7 guys for 3 positions, not bad if you ask me, especially since the two rooks won;'t be getting mega minz.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pierce-36 mins (SF)
Davis-36 mins (SG)
Jiri-30 mins (12 SG, 12 SF, 6 mins at PG)

Banks-(at least) 30 minuts at PG
Atkins-rest basically

Unless we move one of those 5 players I don't see how the others will get playing time. Moving Walter and Yogi is just roster space, it's not a solution how Allen and West will play.

And remember Jones will need to be put in the mix also.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*A Trade Will Happen*

Ainge is very active.

He will get a deal done either before the season begins or early on. Atkins has some value. I would like to keep both Jiri and Davis but for the right big man I would be willing to part with one of them. Also, if West and Allen look good this summer the C's may get some interest in them.

The bottom line is that the Celtics have too many players and too few big men. I anticipate using the MLE to get a big then a trade to bring in someone else and clear out the log jam at the 2 and 3.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: A Trade Will Happen*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Ainge is very active.
> 
> He will get a deal done either before the season begins or early on. Atkins has some value. I would like to keep both Jiri and Davis but for the right big man I would be willing to part with one of them. Also, if West and Allen look good this summer the C's may get some interest in them.
> ...



I agree. I expect a trade to clear the log jam in the backcourt!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I like the logjam in the backcourt. They can use pressing defenses and keep everyone fresh. The right way to do it is Hubie's way. Eight-man rotations don't cut it in the NBA. It's a 100 game season if you count exhibitions and a couple of playoff rounds.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lanigan34</b>!
> Good post, although his game reminds me of joe forte which scares the hell out of me. If what your saying is true at least theres hope.


 yeah that scares me also


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he washed my car last week...


What a cheap shot


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Forte was a selfish immature egotist. He had talent and showed it in college but did not have the work ethic or desire to become a quality guard in the NBA. 

West's game and body are similar to Forte's but that is where the similarity ends. West is a team player who knows how to win. He has excellent character, work ethic and is one heck of a shooter.

West is going to be a good player if he gets the minutes.

I do not worry about him being the next Joe Forte.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think Forte failed in the NBA because he didn't have an NBA body. When he stepped on court in summer leagues it was obvious he was a bust. Desire, work ethic, hustle, character matter when guys like Benoit Benjamin or Derrick Coleman fail to reach potential but when a guy just isn't an NBA player - like Forte - it is irrelevent. He couldn't get past defenders and he couldn't get his shot off. He looked like a boy among men.

I think West will be better player than Jameer Nelson in the NBA. He will only succeed as a point guard and I think he can be at least as effective as say a Derek Fisher. We'll know early in summer leagues if he has a chance.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> I think Forte failed in the NBA because he didn't have an NBA body. When he stepped on court in summer leagues it was obvious he was a bust. Desire, work ethic, hustle, character matter when guys like Benoit Benjamin or Derrick Coleman fail to reach potential but when a guy just isn't an NBA player - like Forte - it is irrelevent. He couldn't get past defenders and he couldn't get his shot off. He looked like a boy among men.
> 
> I think West will be better player than Jameer Nelson in the NBA. He will only succeed as a point guard and I think he can be at least as effective as say a Derek Fisher. We'll know early in summer leagues if he has a chance.


Good points.

However, several players overcome not having NBA bodies by their drive, desire, work ethic, attitude and skill. I think that even with his body Forte would have been successful if he had the other qualities. How many times do you think guys like Earl Boykins and Tayshaun Prince have been told that they do not have an NBA body? Still, they and many others overcome their physical limitations.

West is being compared to Forte because of his game and his body. West's body is not going to change drastically soon but he will be a good player in the NBA if he is given playing time...the reason is his character (something Forte lacked).


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> I think Forte failed in the NBA because he didn't have an NBA body. When he stepped on court in summer leagues it was obvious he was a bust. Desire, work ethic, hustle, character matter when guys like Benoit Benjamin or Derrick Coleman fail to reach potential but when a guy just isn't an NBA player - like Forte - it is irrelevent. He couldn't get past defenders and he couldn't get his shot off. He looked like a boy among men.
> 
> I think West will be better player than Jameer Nelson in the NBA. He will only succeed as a point guard and I think he can be at least as effective as say a Derek Fisher. We'll know early in summer leagues if he has a chance.


And with the 24th pick, Derek Fisher ain't half bad.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Do you remember Tayshaun Prince's block against Miller in the playoffs? That wasn't just drive and hustle. That was bigtime talent. Reggie has been around in the NBA a long time and he didn't think anybody could get to him.... and Prince did.

Earl Boykins may be small but he has incredible speed. If you want to be a little guy in the NBA you have to have blazing speed and it helps to have verticle leaping ability. Alas, Forte had neither.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Still Tayshaun and Boykins do not have an "NBA body".

But they compensate in other ways.

Forte did not have the speed of a Boykins but he was every bit as talented as Tayshaun Prince in college. Some fools were even comparing Forte to MJ when he was a sophomore at NC. If Forte would have had his head on straight he could have made it in the NBA. 

My main point is that some people have said that West is very similar to Forte, I disagree. One of the similarities is the lack of an "NBA body". Another is that both played a 2 in college but will be converted to a 1 by the Celtics. Both were good shooters in college. The similarities end when we talk about their personalities. Forte failed not because of his body but because of his mind. West will succeed regardless of his body because he is strong in his heart and his head.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delonte West is NOT Joe Forte, West is a nice kid, unlike Forte, he'll work his butt off, I just don't think he'll ever be more than a bench player in the NBA, I can't see it. I saw him play a lot for St. Joe's being a fan of UMASS. 
Also for those of you waiting for a trade to clear the log-jam, I hope you are all prepared for what it will be because there WILL have to be a trade and because West & Allen were just drafted I don't think they can be traded until after Dec....several teams made bids for Jiri and Danny said no so that means you had better get prepared to say bye-bye to either Ricky or Paul.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Joe Forte is on the Pistons Summer League team. He will be an ex-celtic that i garantee wont do anything significant on the Pistons, he has gotta make the team first.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

An "NBA body" is simply the physical tools to play in the NBA whether it be size, strength, speed, vertical leap etc. A person can be the most fundamentally sound player of all time but if he is physically overmatched in the NBA he just cannot play.

When Joe Forte stepped on the court in the summer leagues it was immediately obvious he was a wasted pick. He could not get off a shot. He was overmatched. He has obvious skills that led to success in college and high school but those skills were unable to make up for lack of the requisite talent. 

Jerome Moiso is the opposite. He has nearly a complete lack of skill and ability to play basketball but because he has the size, strength, speed etc. he has managed to stick around and there will be teams that will sign him hoping that some day he will "get it". 

Joe Forte knows how to play basketball. He has tremendous skill as evidenced by his play in college. Even if he wasn't a weird guy with attitude problem, the guy just can't play in the NBA. Period.


----------

